# building the Scarousel ..big foam sculpt and other



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

so i have begun the next phase in the scarousel the carousel to house the horses, the platform i want to rotate and that is a challenge i have some dolly wheels in place and a track on the platform so it will rotate , i will need some more dolly wheeels in order to make it easier to rotate and a high torque low rpm motor to push about 100 plus pounds once all the horses are on the platform , layed out the foundation using some 10 inch styro and then sculped in some dragon bones, have to work on the top section but may use sono tubes and some halloween foam?? have to see about that option may sculpt more ??


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

This is gonna be great! Or was - seven years ago? Those dates are wrong, right?


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

cant wait to see the finished product! keep up the good work


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

never changed the date on this camera , I use this camera for my halloween projects , so I replace the rechargeable batteries and always forget the date yes it is new


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Well then it is looking cool as all git out. I am eager to see more!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great start. Looks like it'll be an awesome addition.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Man I wish I could get my hands on foam that large! Cant wait to see the end result.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Looking super cool.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

HC, that is going to be cool. Can't wait to see the finished product. Good luck!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I will be watching very intently to see how you make this move. The more pictures the better!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking really good so far HC. I really like the foam carving. Looking forward to the continued progress.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wonderful carving so far. Can't wait to see progress pics!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Beautiful! I too will be watching this thread in anticipation. Looks really great so far.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Man, cant wait to see more of this.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am impressed by your ambition


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love this project! Awesome work


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Your stuff is great. The entire concept is crazy fun.


----------



## X-Treme Torment (May 30, 2011)

looking very good so far!


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Cant wait to see this finished !!!


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

*scareousel progress*

http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=848
have added some pics of the mocked up scary go round to this album The base and pillars are complete now onto paint then final set up, I have some details to work on and how to join the base together so it holds itself up but for the most part the sculpting is complete now to go onto paint


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

That is some insanely detailed work. VERY nice!!!!!!

-PB


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

PropBoy said:


> That is some insanely detailed work. VERY nice!!!!!!
> 
> -PB


I'm speechless, so I'll just ditto what PropBoy said.


----------

